# Ruido en amplificador al conectar el pre en la entrada



## fabian9013 (Ago 16, 2006)

Soy nuevo En esto de la electronica pero ya he tomado varios cursos de esto de la amplificación.
Mi problema es que realiza un amplificador de 100W estereo alimentado con una fuente rectificada de +45 y -45 con su respectiva tierra. 
Todo anda bien escepto cuando  le monto el pre que biene con graves, medios y bajos, cuando lo conecto a la entrada del amplificador escucho un ruido como si le faltara tierra y este sonido se quita cuando pongo la mano en la tierra el ruido se acaba lo mismo pasa cuando la ponga encima de unos de los condensadores.

Por favor me pueden colaborar con este pequeño problema
Chico de 16 años


----------



## thevenin (Ago 17, 2006)

Ponle condensadores electrolíticos de 100uF y voltaje adecuado (unos voltios mayor que la tensión en continua a la que se someta el condensador). cerca de cada transitor o integrado, en sus alimentaciones. Fíjate en esquemas de amplificador en internet, y verá que siempre hay varios condensadores cerca de los IC y transistores.

Aparte después de los reguladores en la fuente un condensador de 100nF para suprimir transitorios, ec.

También:

1. Montalo sobre placa de circuito impreso, nada de protoboards, veroboards (placas taladradas). 

Que el diseño de las pistas sea adecuado en grosor, evitar esquinas en la pistas, pistas demasiado juntas, etc.

2. El cuerpo de los componentes debe estar pegado a la placa. No vale que estén a 1 cm, hacen de antena y se amplifica.

3. Revisa todos los condensadores su polaridad, cambia aquellos que estén dudosos.

4. Revisa la masa (tierra) a conciencia, que haya perfecta conexión. Asegúrate una y mil veces, revisa los cables, conectores, etc. Esto parece que es tu fallo en cuestión. 
   Sucede como cuando se limpia un equipo de música por detrás, y se oye un zumbido molesto en los altavoces, hasta que se aprientan los conectores.

Los disipadores, correctamente aislados del colector (pero bien bien aislados) de manera que solo haya conductividad térmica (que solo pase el calor, y no la electricidad). Hecho esto conéctalos a masa para derivar ruidos. ASUEGÚRATE DE QUE ESTÉN BIEN AISLADOS ELECTRICAMENTE O QUEMARÁS VARIOS COMPONENTES, 45 V ya es un voltage a considerar.

Aisla el circuito en una carcasa metálica. Si no tienes, usa una caja de zapatos y la forras de papel de aluminio por fuera  para que te haga de pantalla.

Si quieres aislar por dentro no forres el piso de la caja. Un truco es utilizar la caja al revés, o sea utilizar la tapa como piso.

Deja ventilación suficiente.

 Esto no es para el ruido que te provoca, que parece un ruido de fuente de alimentación, sino para evitar interferencias de otras fuentes (tubos florescentes, motores, neveras, etc).

Cuentanos que tal.


----------



## fabian9013 (Ago 23, 2006)

gracias el problema lo tenia el pre ya que una resistencia ajustable hacia contacto con la lata del amplificador.
Gracias Por las sugerencias Thevenin ya que mejoraron el sonido un pococ


----------

